# We have babies !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , a few of my girls decided to bless me with their babies earlier then their expected due date . All are well and thriving  Claire went six days early and gave me 2 doelings and 1 buckling  Baby , went 4 days early and gave me a doeling and buckling  Dasha decided to mix things up a bit and went a day late  She gave me 1 doling and 1 buckling  Claire was acting a bit strange that day , calling out to me more then normal and she did look a bit upset and not content at all. But was that enough for me to realize that something was about to happen ? Course not :eye roll: I went up to the barn to check on the other girls and boys. Claire had her reservation in on one of the pens in the garage . I was just about to feed and water for the night and Bob started to call for me. He never does that , he would just walk up to the barn , never yells out to me. He was yelling for me then ! "Laura , Claire is having her babies , hurry up , she's had 3 so far !" To myself I asked , "how many does he think is in there ?" lol.. I got into the garage and there were two beautiful babies already on the shavings. Claire was working on her third when she came flying out and landed in her food dish :grin: Thank God we were there cause I knew that baby would have drown in there ! Note to self: never leave dishes in with expecting mommas . I was lucky enough to learn that the easy way instead of the hard way. Thank you God for that 
So , Claire was a new momma and loving it ! She couldn't stop yelling at me though for leaving her at her time of need  I felt like a pile of poo for quite some time afterward and I still do  I'll never forgive myself for that one .
One doeling is solid black , just gorgeous and the other doeling is a exact replica of her dad , Scout. The coloring on her is just stunning ! My little buckling is a beautiful light gold and white. If you look fast , he almost looks white , simply gorgeous ! Im so pleased with Claire , she is such a amazing momma  

Then , that same day , I noticed Baby acting differently so I put her in one of the stalls in the barn and set her up for babies. She was definitely feeling her impending birth. She would sit like a dog and look at her udder for a few minutes then talk to her tummy  Never had I seen something so cute , lol.
Monday , around dinner time , I noticed her start to lay down , get up , and walk around , then repeat. I offered her food , she ate it , no problem  Baby NEVER refuses food , lol. But , even with that , I decided to move her into the garage next to Claire. That was my original plan , but when Dasha started to do the same , I was going to need the two stalls in the barn for Dasha and Daisy.
I wasn't sure how the twins would react being separated ,so I had planned for them to be together up until birthing , then move Daisy to the adjacent stall so they could still see each other. It was going to be interesting for sure. Well , back to Baby. I moved her to the garage , she had to be coaxed , she always followed me there and back hundreds of times . But this time , she wasn't quite sure it was a good idea. But , in she went after a dish of grain  
Of course , I set her up again , she had everything a little lady could possibly need right in front of her. True to fashion , I head up to the barn to feed , water and everything else. Minutes later , Bob calls "Laura , Baby is starting to have her babies !" I was like " Of course she is " . I ran down there , and by then she was screaming ! Poor thing was petrified ! She practically jumped into my lap when I got in there ! I helped with the first one , just a bit and once that one was out , the second came out much easier. Thank Goodness !

Then of course , I was ready for Dasha ! I wasn't missing that or leaving her at all regardless ! So , with that said , she had her babies one day late , lolol.
Her delivery was a bit difficult. The first baby , the buckling was big and she couldnt get his head out. Im not sure if I didn't help that she would have gotten him out , I just don't know. But , this was a hard one for me to say the least !
It was after 12am , already Thursday morning , my husband was fast asleep.
I was on my own ! I didn't want to wake anyone either ! 
We got the first one out by grace of God , a buckling of course . Then while i was helping Dasha clean and dry him off , she looked back and out came two tiny white feet , then a nose , then out came the rest of her beautiful self 
A little doeling that looked a lot like Archie .Her brother looked more like his momma . 

I do feel accomplished about everything to say the least . I went into this not feeling very sure of myself and my capabilities of being a goat breeder. I came out the other end of this venture feeling very happy with myself 
I am thanking God every minute that all went well for us , I do know things could have gone very differently too. Let me tell you , I prayed and prayed.
And prayed. That alone helped me tremendously. But I must add though , I do feel a little like a Dr. Pol . lol. :grin:

I will take better pictures later , all I have now are a few quick shots of them inside their pen. The lighting isn't the best so they don't do any of the babies justice ! I know Im being a tad bit partial , but they are just the most gorgeous babies I've ever seen  

I didn't realize how much I typed here , sorry , but I enjoy telling you all about every moment of this amazing adventure


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW Laura what a day for you!! congrats..cant wait to see all those new baby pix!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap:Laura!!
What an epic adventure down to every detail I loved hearing all of it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol 

I can feel your excitement from here! Congrats on all the new babies! After all that running around I hope you give yourself a little time and take a nap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You sure have been busy! Congrats on all the successful births. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  Epic is right Nancy , lol. I completely forgot the pictures , lol. I had to go out and do a check again , lol.
Sorry , these are the shots I got so far , but I will get better ones 
later 

First set is Baby and her babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on all the adorable little bundles of joy you have bouncing around over there!  :stars: you did an amazing job!!

:lol: Dr. Laura :laugh:

Can't wait to see what Daisy has!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Second is Claire


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dasha's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

AAAHHH! They are SOOO CUTE!!  I need to snuggle them! :lol: I love the colors on all of them too! So snazzy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the one with them getting the sun coming in the window 
Its not clear , but they looked like two little angels in that ray of sunlight :hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im taking a wee bit of a nap now  Im so amped up yet , I don't if that's
possible , lol. But i'm sure going to try 

What a wonderful and blessed adventure this was , and to think , there are more to go ! OYE 

Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful babies!!! congrats!! now sleeeeeeeepppppp


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are all perfect! Great job!! That buckling of Dasha's is BIG!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: Yay Tricky!! :leap: :leap: I knew you could do it! :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are all so cute! I've got 2 more does to go, I can't wait to see the new little ones. 
_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are all so adorable!!congratulations


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on all the babes! They're AMAZING!  And WOW what a busy busy time for you!!!
How are you even walking? LoL

I got my first set due in less than 2 weeks and I'm a nervous wreck. I've done it a few times already, but FF's always make me NERVOUS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very busy indeed, congrats they are adorable.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what an adventure!!!!! congrats on breezy births and healthy mommas and babies! they are ADORABLE! I showed the picture of one of the Nubian babies to my bf, and he said he's stuff her down his shirt and kiss her nose all day long. LOL.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg ..you do have babies. I would of freaked out. Congratulations on those sweet little tykes!:fireworks:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm glad everything worked out for you  Cute babies


----------

